# Mahindra 4110 Issues



## Colonel77

I purchased a Mahindra 4110 three ago for use at my Q/H ranch. I have had nothing but trouble with it from the beginning. It was bought new with every attachment that Mahindra makes. The hydraulic system is pathetic and will not power half of the systems. They advertise 5 year warranty: be careful there. Tractor has 5 year warranty written on it. I have 600 hours on it and has been in the dealer 7 times. 
1.	Poor assembly: Bolts and pins came out everywhere.
2.	Clutch went out& was replaced.
3.	Hydraulic leaks everywhere. 
4.	PTO electrical system works half the time. You have to get off and tap in the switch under right side body panel.
5.	Lights work: sometimes. You never know!!
6.	Two weeks ago coolant began spraying out of the overflow.
7.	Tractor is back at the dealer and they are reporting possible head gasket leak of cracked head or block. Dealer stated that they would have to contact Mahindra rep, but first response is that the warranty is out. 3 years and just went out of warranty. Mind you was sold as a 5 year warranty and it only has 600 hours on it.
8.	Clutch is going out again, by the way.

Have contacted Mahindra reps and district Manager by email and phone: NO response as of this post. Five (5) more people in this area have purchased Mahindra and are have nothing but trouble. Do not make the mistake of buying on of these pieces of trash.
I paid over $35,000.00 for nothing but trouble and no service or support from dealers nor Mahindra.

Don Parker
Rayville, Louisiana.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum colonel. I'm really sorry to hear about the Mahindra performance. I own a John Deere and a Kubota and the Deere has left me disappointed a few times. What would you say you use the Mahindra for the most? Is this the only tractor on your ranch?


----------



## Colonel77

Mostly just for putting out hay to the horses. 4110 has trouble picking up a round bail of hay. As I said, hydralics are weak. Brush-hog when the PTO wants to work. Back-hoe is useless. Not enough power to dig anything. I have an old 8N that I use for bush-hog and works much better. Had a Kubota w/finish mower. Wish I would have kept it. Nothing but trouble with this Mahindra and service and Mahindra support is worthless.


----------



## Colonel77

I have Boston terriers by the way.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Colonel77 said:


> I have Boston terriers by the way.


Do you let him drive your Mahindra too? I think I might know why the troubles!:lmao:


----------



## overthechill

I have a Mahindra 3510 and I feel your pain. I'm knocking on wood here but there's been no problems this season but this is the ONLY season I haven't had big stuff going on. Mahindra did finally change out the fuel injector which was the main problem with mine. Since then I've had very few issues but I don't really trust it. The first 2 years I've had it, the shop saw it probably 10 times.


----------



## mobetta

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. I would not be too happy either. I had a 2012 - 3616 that I ran the heck out of. Put about 125 hours on it and then traded in before this winter on a 5010 with a cab. The 3616 had a hydraulic leak when I first used it, tightened up a couple of fittings and fine after that. I dug stumps, rocks, moved dirt and gravel, cut grass with it, graded the driveway, pulled a 72" offset disc and so on. The tractor worked great and didn't see the dealer until I traded it in on the new 5010. It's been back twice in the month I have had it. First time around it was a quick change of the settings on the sensors for the hst pedals. 2nd time was for a leak on a defective axle seal and they had to split the rear diff and install a new seal. Tractor works fine now and both times our local dealer was fast and did a good job. I've been very happy with the equipment and our dealer all told and considering the fact it that in our local market the 5010 was about $10-$12K less than the comparable JD, trading in on another Mahindra was an easy choice. I hope I stay as happy.


----------

